

Why governments are not attacking Silk Road (yet) - maxwellhansen
http://maxwellhansen.com/blog/?p=66

======
keithnoizu
or the Goverment could just pose as buyers, work to identify the vendor and
then extort vendor to release customer addresses, and proceed to arrest past
and future clients.

~~~
maxwellhansen
Why would the dealer talk? Giving out more customers would just be more
evidence against himself.

